# Ausgabe in Euro und Cent



## manu1588 (27. Mrz 2008)

hallo!

ich bin noch ganz neu hier und habe noch so gut wie 0 ahnung von java. ich habe ein programm welches mir einen eingegebenen schilling-betrag in euro umrechnet. soweit hab ich es noch geschafft. jetzt soll allerdings nicht ausgegeben werden 100 schilling = 7,27 euro sondern 7 euro und 27 cent. wie kann ich diese zahl eben so zerlegen?

lg manu1588

ps: folgenden code habe ich schon:

import java.util.Scanner;
public class schilling {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);

		double  schilling;
		double  euro;
		double  cent;

		System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie einen Wert in Schilling ein:");
		schilling = s.nextDouble();

		euro = schilling / 13.7603;

	 /* System.out.println(+ schilling + " Schilling sind " + euro + " Euro und " + cent + " Cent");
		*/
	}

}


----------



## The_S (27. Mrz 2008)

mit


```
(int)7.27
```

erhälst du den Eurobetrag und mit


```
(int)(7.27 % 1 * 100)
```

erhälst du en Centbetrag


----------



## manu1588 (27. Mrz 2008)

hi 

funktioniert soweit wunderbar, nur gibt er mir immer 7.0 euro und 26.0 cent aus, wie krieg ich die nachkomma-nullen noch weg?

lg manu1588


----------



## DP (27. Mrz 2008)

dann hast du das (int) vergessen


----------



## manu1588 (27. Mrz 2008)

ok, bei der ausgabe wusste ich nicht, dass ich es noch mal dazu geben muss. DANKESCHÖN


----------

